# WAGO I/O-Pro und Lizenzen



## Morymmus (9 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe leider mit der Suchfunktion keine passende Antwort zu meiner Frage gefunden:

Wenn ich die Wago I/=-Pro bei Wago herunterlade und installiere, so werde ich mit der Frage konfrontiert, ob ich nur die Targets installieren möchte, da die Software bereits in der gleichen oder einer neueren Version installiert ist (Eaton Xsoft).

Wähle ich hier ja, so spielt der Installer die Targets in meine bestehende Installation ein und ich kann diese ganz normal auswählen. Allerdings sind alle Wago-Targets mit dem Zusatz "--DEMO" gekennzeichnet.

Was genau ist die Einschränkung dieser DEMO?
Ich bin zwar aus Zeitgründen noch nicht sehr weit gekommen mit meiner Erst-Inbetriebnahme, aber bisher kam keine Meldung, das irgendetwas aufgrund von Lizenzen nicht möglich sei.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Christian


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (10 Februar 2015)

Hallo Christian,

die Programmiersoftware CoDeSys kann bei Wago erworben werden. Es besteht jedoch die Möglichkeit, diese Software als Demoversion, die in unserem Downloadbereich zu finden ist, zu testen. Die Demoversion unterscheidet sich von der Vollversion nur dadurch, dass mit der Demoversion kein Programm dauerhaft in der Steuerung gespeichert werden kann, d.h. es kann kein Bootprojekt erzeugt werden.


----------



## Jürgen84 (13 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit der Demo ein Programm in einem Controller laufen zu lassen um zu testen? 

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Morymmus (13 Juni 2016)

Ja, das Programm kann nur nicht dauerhaft, also als Bootprojekt, gespeichert werden.
Spannung weg = Programm weg

Einspielen und laufen lassen geht aber natürlich.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jürgen84 (13 Juni 2016)

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------

